# Which animals scare you most?



## Bretrick (Nov 23, 2021)

Animals in your own Country.
I am more wary of Dogs than any of our Native Wildlife(except spiders) because I know how to avoid our dangerous critters.
But dogs? Many owners are not in control of them, allowing them free rein,(without a leash). 
I witness many owners who do not have the strength to hold onto a big dog if it wants to run away.
Someones's dog runs toward me barking and snarling and the owner says, He will not hurt you. Yeah right, how am I supposed to know that?
Or, Sorry, he does not usually do that.
Yeah right


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 23, 2021)

Horses. They can be very treacherous. They can give you a nasty bite, or step on your foot. 
I have never been afraid of dogs because I seem to be able to read their intentions quite easily.

The exceptions are tiny dogs like chihuahuas. The poor little things can be very nervous and will snap at your fingers without warning,


----------



## John cycling (Nov 23, 2021)

#1 - Doctors;
#2 - Politicians;
#3 - Pit Bulls;
#4 - Cougars;
#5 - Rattlesnakes.


----------



## Shero (Nov 23, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Horses. They can be very treacherous. They can give you a nasty bite, or step on your foot.
> I have never been afraid of dogs because I seem to be able to read their intentions quite easily.
> 
> The exceptions are tiny dogs like chihuahuas. The poor little things can be very nervous and will snap at your fingers without warning,



Horses?  Maybe it is the way you approach them.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 23, 2021)

I approach with caution, just as I did with my uncle's Brahman bull.
The bull was huge, and very gentle but I took some convincing.
He looked like evil personified and his neck hump was higher than my head.

As for horses, when they are on the other side of a fence I am thrilled to offer them handfuls of sweet grass but I keep my fingers well clear of the teeth.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 23, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Animals in your own Country.
> I am more wary of Dogs than any of our Native Wildlife(except spiders) because I know how to avoid our dangerous critters.
> But dogs? Many owners are not in control of them, allowing them free rein,(without a leash).
> I witness many owners who do not have the strength to hold onto a big dog if it wants to run away.
> ...


Notice that a lot of these problems arise because of the owners. It infuriates me when people cannot keep control of their dogs. My dog is strong, and whenever he has gone after a cat, I just sit on the ground. He can pull me, but only a few feet. The cat, btw, is one of a dozen owned by my neighbor when I lived in the country. They all live outdoors. They love teasing my dog. Every time he goes after one, it comes running or stalking toward him.  I consider myself to be the life saver of all those cats. They, of course, consider themselves to be safe from harm because I have control of my dog.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2021)

My dog is a smaller dog--shih tzu.  The only thing she'd do to any person is lick them to death!  lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2021)

As for animals that scare me the most it would be a skunk!  They like to spray when they are startled.  I was sprayed by one once long time ago.  Never want that again!  Most wild animals scare me--I do respect and have a love for them but I don't know a lot about interacting with them.    If I knew more maybe the fear would go away.


----------



## win231 (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm not exactly scared of horses, but I'm wary around them because I can't seem to "read" them.  Dogs, cats, goats, other animals--even snakes--make it very clear whether they're friendly, but I never know what a horse is thinking.  A friend who had horses told me to see if their ears are back; that means they're tense.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 23, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Animals in your own Country.
> I am more wary of Dogs than any of our Native Wildlife(except spiders) because I know how to avoid our dangerous critters.
> But dogs? Many owners are not in control of them, allowing them free rein,(without a leash).
> I witness many owners who do not have the strength to hold onto a big dog if it wants to run away.
> ...


I am quite fond of New England Black Bears. I stay a healthy distance away from them, but it can be a bit difficult when they are habituated to humans, as all the ones I've been around have been. I do not seek out their company, and would be very afraid to meet one in the wild.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 23, 2021)

Locally, Armadillo's.  If I see one around our house, I shoot it, pick it up with a pair of big pliers, toss it into my burn pit with a bunch of diesel fuel, and cremate it.   A couple of years ago, one of my neighbors nearly died from Leprosy.  It turned out that his dog had been "playing" with those pests, was covered with the disease they carry, and infected the neighbor.  He had to put down the dog, and take a bunch of drugs for several months...and still has not fully recovered.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Locally, Armadillo's.  If I see one around our house, I shoot it, pick it up with a pair of big pliers, toss it into my burn pit with a bunch of diesel fuel, and cremate it.   A couple of years ago, one of my neighbors nearly died from Leprosy.  It turned out that his dog had been "playing" with those pests, was covered with the disease they carry, and infected the neighbor.  He had to put down the dog, and take a bunch of drugs for several months...and still has not fully recovered.


They're on my list now, too. I am afraid of reptiles also.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 23, 2021)

As cute as Raccoons can be, they scare me.  They can carry rabies.  I've gone out on our patio at night and have been greeted by raccoons with big dark eyes.  I've quickly gone back inside.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 23, 2021)

Bears with cubs. Also a pack of dogs.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Also a pack of dogs.


Is that how you lost the tip of your left ear?


----------



## Shero (Nov 23, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Is that how you lost the tip of your left ear?


 now look what you made me do, spill my apple juice !


----------



## Shero (Nov 23, 2021)

Horses ears are only back when they have cruel riders or owners. Usually they are the gentlest of creatures.


----------



## win231 (Nov 23, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> As cute as Raccoons can be, they scare me.  They can carry rabies.  I've gone out on our patio at night and have been greeted by raccoons with big dark eyes.  I've quickly gone back inside.


I guess I live dangerously.  I feed 4 Raccoons that visit me 3 nights/week.  Two of them stand on their hind legs & put their front paws on me while I get their food.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 23, 2021)

win231 said:


> I guess I live dangerously.  I feed 4 Raccoons that visit me 3 nights/week.  Two of them stand on their hind legs & put their front paws on me while I get their food.


I'm glad you've had that type of experience with them.  Guess I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 23, 2021)

Which animals scare you most?​
Snakes

Not even sure if they rate as high as 'animals'

They give me the creeps
I mean, even the way they move 'slither' creeps me out

Friend has a boa
'She likes you!'
'Go ahead, pet Thelma'

Yeah, right
Thelma stuck her tongue out at me
Guess you could say we have this mutual thing


----------



## win231 (Nov 23, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I'm glad you've had that type of experience with them.  Guess I'll have to try it sometime.


It takes some time & patience for a wild animal to trust a person.  I don't try to speed up the process.  It took several weeks before two of the raccoons touched me & took food out of my hands.  And (like people) they all have different personalities.  The other two raccoons let me stand next to them while they eat, but they won't touch me.  Here are some other friendly ones:


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

Snakes this way, I have no hesitation shooting them if they come on my property.
Mainly to protect my dog Chicka who has no fear of them or anything.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 24, 2021)

anything that thinks i would make a good meal 
that includes hannibal lector


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2021)

Rats and snakes!

In my area the dog owners are more of a problem than the dogs.  I’ve never been bothered by a dog that wasn’t tethered.


----------



## win231 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Which animals scare you most?​
> Snakes
> 
> Not even sure if they rate as high as 'animals'
> ...


Pretty good reason Thelma stuck her tongue out at you.  Snakes smell with their tongue.  That's why they constantly flick it out.  Their nose is only for breathing.
The forked tongue picks up tiny molecules from the air.  When their tongue goes back in their mouth, those molecules reach a part of the roof of the snake's mouth called the Jacobson’s organ. This organ helps de-code the molecules into smells. The smell helps the snake find prey or determine a threat.  Or someone the snake likes.......like your friend.  Or you.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 24, 2021)

I've just remembered an Australian animal that is quite unnerving.
Actually a bird - the emu. They will mug you for your lunch and can be very aggressive.


----------



## timoc (Nov 24, 2021)

Which animals scare you most?​Without any doubt......  Pidgeons........

If they don't like you, and you are silly enough to look up, they'll plop a poop smack in your eye.......and they never miss.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)

Lions & Tigers & Bears..Oh My....Lions & tigers and Bears..Oh My...lions  & tigers & bears  Oh MY......


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 24, 2021)

win231 said:


> Thelma stuck her tongue out at you. Snakes smell with their tongue. That's why they constantly flick it out. Their nose is only for breathing.
> The forked tongue picks up tiny molecules from the air. When their tongue goes back in their mouth, those molecules reach a part of the roof of the snake's mouth called the Jacobson’s organ. This organ helps de-code the molecules into smells. The smell helps the snake find prey or determine a threat. Or someone the snake likes.......like your friend. Or you.


See

*THAT's* what I'm takin' about

They smell with their tongue.....their 'forked' tongue

Creepy

Poor Jacob, lost his organ


----------



## Judycat (Nov 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Is that how you lost the tip of your left ear?


No that was a bear cub.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2021)

...   any animal that shows me its  teeth!


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 24, 2021)

win231 said:


> It takes some time & patience for a wild animal to trust a person.  I don't try to speed up the process.  It took several weeks before two of the raccoons touched me & took food out of my hands.  And (like people) they all have different personalities.  The other two raccoons let me stand next to them while they eat, but they won't touch me.  Here are some other friendly ones:


----------



## David777 (Nov 24, 2021)

Here in California as someone often roaming and sleeping overnight about natural landscapes.
mountain lions
black bear
rattlesnakes
black widows
ticks


----------

